# Rosco sot?



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I suspect that would be Troy or Allana (son and daughter) asking that question. I suspect that if that is the case, they are way too late. Mirage are way ahead already, with others canvassed who are more open minded.

I made that suggestion years ago and was ignored. If I am not correct, please let me know.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Presuming they would look only to a new mould for the deck, you would imagine that they would consider the original Raider or perhaps their double. If they want to more specifically chart the same path as Mirage, with an excellent ability to chew miles with a "cult SIK" then it has to be the Raider X.

Raider X again if all they are after is a foray into the booming surf ski market with a "cross over" ski. For what it's worth I suspect the Grafton kayaks would be better suited for this approach, simply because they are more racing oriented. They have already said no.

But really to be done right it needs a clean slate as _NO_ sea kayak design can be the perfect base for a fishing SOT. IMHO.

Depending of course what you mean by that. So let's define parameters. Using a fast sea kayak stable for this exercise key design design brief issues are (for me): fast. Open water capability. Pelagics as a target. Jigging and kings too (increases stability requirements). Surf entry and exit capable.

We need a hatch that will take say 7' rods. It's possible to ignore this like Mirage have (then back to Raider and Raider X) but then it doesn't meet my concept of a fast fishing yak.

It's impossible to get the fish hatch/ rod chute into the boat without running it between your legs. This means more volume in the nose. It also tends to push the cockpit further aft to make space. _NO_ fast sea kayak is designed this way, so you will need a new hull mould if we are to take the fishing brief seriously.

If they wanted to take on a full project and a lean slate, use the Epic V10sport or V6/V8 as inspiration. Keep the catch tight and retain the paddling position where you paddle down into the pegs (there's a departure for a sea kayak!). Hatch won't fit forward so look behind the cockpit. Nice little design challenge there! Stability needs to be through a) widen up in the rear half; b) flatten up under the bucket; c) hard chines under the bucket; d) I don't like it but it'll need a reasonable rocker after that; e) the nose will need more volume to balance the fat arse rear, go deeper not wider up front (think about The Vadja ski nose). I reckon 54cm wide max, though would understand being veto'd on the decision. Fine but keep the catch tight, heavy scallops as necessary. Probably would need to be 5.5 m long.

Then start refining with hull design hydraulic modelling.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

If they are serious, I'm in. If it's a new deck on an old hull, I'll keep fishing from my sea kayak.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> > How about we work backwards? Start with the stealth evo/profisha upper deck and redesign the hull to be more like the sit in. A fishing yak is ultimately decided by the layout of the upper deck, so lets use a tried and tested upper deck.
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

....


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

A few years ago a Qld based kayak builder borrowed my paddleyak to make a mould. He had plans to change a few design issues. I don't think anything came of it due to the cost of building it.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of adding a rod holder to my Raider, I think it will go fine as a secondary fishing platform while I'm out touring or off on expedition. I wouldn't plan on catching Marlin from it with 15kg of drag wound on, but I think with a new top mold, a purpose built fishing version would go fine, they are quite comfortable once you get used to it.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

gonetroppo said:


> I'm in the process of adding a rod holder to my Raider. ......... I think with a new top mold, a purpose built fishing version would go fine.


Explain this to me. Exactly what you have in mind.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

The mod? Just a boat rod holder I have spare, has a base that will need a small hole in the deck for it to fit into, plus two more for its attachment bolts. (it's kinda like the railblaza starport ones.) Ill take the holder out when I don't need it, and the base is small so it wont protrude underneath and take up room in the hatch. Planning to place it opposite to the day hatch. 
I'll then just take one rod, a small box of basic tackle and lures, and some grips/knife/pliers that are already in my life jacket. Fairly minimalistic set up just so I can have a chance at some fishing whenever I'm on the water, always feels like I'm missing out at the moment!

If you meant from scratch, then something like the Mirage 583 would be good, but with a tank well in the back for the larger things like eskys etc. we tend to carry as fishos, and I really like the idea of this new thermoformed plastic that barracuda/hurricane/prijon have, never seen it but it looks like the perfect plastic/glass compromise.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

No, I've got it. Modified deck is to go SOT plus rod holders.

I thought this was a limited plan with Mirage and ditto here. But we are seeing a small number of devotees to the Mirage SOT.

Personally, I'd stick to the SIK and pick up on my paddle skills. OK not quite correct as I actually bought a Stealth to go with my fishing SIK and I use the one that feels best on the day.

I'd love Rosco, or Mirage (or Grafton or Eliott) develop a dedicated fishing SOT for high end users. Sad, but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Well not necessarily, just plunging the area behind the seat bulkhead for a tank and keeping it the same forward of the cockpit would be good IMO. You'd get a decent sealed compartment in the nose, a SIK cockpit, and all the room you need in the back.


----------

